# Driving Test/Driving in Spain



## donaldm01 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi All,

This is my first post, sorry if someone has already asked, I did search but can't find anything.

My partner and I are moving to Málaga in a few weeks time and I have been doing semi intensive driving lessons.

The problem is I'm struggling to get a test date before I go away. My instructor said that they have a reciprocal agreement with Spain.

One thing I was thinking, if I can't get a test here in the UK would I be able to get a test in Spain?

Thanks.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

You can take your test in Spain but it will be in Spanish and some of the rules are different, especially on roundabouts and pulling out onto motorways. It's also quite expensive as you pay for each element (practical and theory) separately. Might be cheaper to fly back to the UK and take it.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Just found this, which you might find of interest. Apologies if you are fluent in Spanish and don't need it!

English Driving School - English Test Autoescuela


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> You can take your test in Spain but it will be in Spanish and some of the rules are different, especially on roundabouts and pulling out onto motorways. It's also quite expensive as you pay for each element (practical and theory) separately. Might be cheaper to fly back to the UK and take it.


he would only be able to take the test in the UK is legally resident there

there has been reports recently of non-residents taking tests there having their licenses revoked


I'm not sure about this reciprocal agreement :confused2:


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> he would only be able to take the test in the UK is legally resident there
> 
> there has been reports recently of non-residents taking tests there having their licenses revoked
> 
> ...


So he can take it within 90 days, before he becomes resident here? And hopefully passes first time!


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> Just found this, which you might find of interest. Apologies if you are fluent in Spanish and don't need it!
> 
> English Driving School - English Test Autoescuela


The test in English STINKS. Do it in the UK if you can! I did it in Spanish and failed the first time around. It was the first test I failed in my life!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Do I remember that, in order to take the test here in Spain you have to have taken a certain number of driving lessons with an autoescuela beforehand?


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

If one is resident in Spain, if they take a test anywhere else (which is not illegal, I took a test in USA when I had a Spanish DL which I had exchanged for my UK one) they cannot exchange it for a Spanish DL. To do that (with a DL which is exchangeable) one must have it when they first come to live in Spain. 

My wife had a Filipino DL when she arrived here, but at that time it was not exchangeable, however, a couple of years later it became so and she exchanged it, so now has a Spanish D/L:


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> Do I remember that, in order to take the test here in Spain you have to have taken a certain number of driving lessons with an autoescuela beforehand?


I do not believe that this is the case. They will likely know how many lessons have been taken though, as the instructor rides along with the examiner and the person (or usually 2 persons) who are taking the test - as was the case when my daughter took hers last year. 
Nerve wracking enough with just the examiner but a whole lot worse with 2 extra bodies in the car too.

I found the whole Spanish system a bit of a farse:tape2:, especially that we were unable to take our daughter out for lessons ourselves. The learing has to done via the rather pricey driving schools. Then when you "pass" your test, you discover that you do not have a clue about reversing, parking, hill starts or emergency stops, as none of these aspects of driving, are actually taught during the learning process :doh:.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

el romeral said:


> I do not believe that this is the case. They will likely know how many lessons have been taken though, as the instructor rides along with the examiner and the person (or usually 2 persons) who are taking the test - as was the case when my daughter took hers last year.
> Nerve wracking enough with just the examiner but a whole lot worse with 2 extra bodies in the car too.
> 
> I found the whole Spanish system a bit of a farse:tape2:, especially that we were unable to take our daughter out for lessons ourselves. The learing has to done via the rather pricey driving schools. Then when you "pass" your test, you discover that you do not have a clue about reversing, parking, hill starts or emergency stops, as none of these aspects of driving, are actually taught during the learning process :doh:.



I'm fairly sure you're not required to take a specific number of driving classes. However, you *do* need the specially modified car that only autoescuelas have. This usually means an autoescuela pulls you in, makes you pay the matricula and convinces you that you need some driving classes. It worked out well for me because the teacher taught me the route and broke me of a few bad habits. He also loved to rib me for saying "señalar" instead of "marcar". :crazy:


----------



## donaldm01 (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks all for your responses. I've managed to get a test cancellation here in the UK next Wednesday so fingers crossed I pass first time!


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

donaldm01 said:


> Thanks all for your responses. I've managed to get a test cancellation here in the UK next Wednesday so fingers crossed I pass first time!


Good luck!


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

donaldm01 said:


> Thanks all for your responses. I've managed to get a test cancellation here in the UK next Wednesday so fingers crossed I pass first time!


If you do not pass, remember that once you become resident in Spain (either by EU Citizen Registration or otherwise) if you do not already have a full DL (in your case) from UK, you will not be able to exchange your licence.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

el romeral said:


> I do not believe that this is the case. They will likely know how many lessons have been taken though, as the instructor rides along with the examiner and the person (or usually 2 persons) who are taking the test - as was the case when my daughter took hers last year.
> Nerve wracking enough with just the examiner but a whole lot worse with 2 extra bodies in the car too.
> 
> I found the whole Spanish system a bit of a farse:tape2:, especially that we were unable to take our daughter out for lessons ourselves. The learing has to done via the rather pricey driving schools. Then when you "pass" your test, you discover that you do not have a clue about reversing, parking, hill starts or emergency stops, as none of these aspects of driving, are actually taught during the learning process :doh:.


If you fail the practical then you need a vertain number of hours of class before you can retake it.
I was taught how to do an emergency stop and how to park.

The test is not a farce, but it is different to the UK and it is expensive , but I don't think they're giving it away in the UK either. I think that there are enough problems on the road without parents taking daughters out!


----------

